# slingshot choices for a beginner



## Ryan13 (Dec 11, 2013)

hi guys. I'm a beginner at this so I was wondering if you could help me out. I am looking at either the Scout or the Hathcock Target Sniper. What one in your opinion would be best for a beginner.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you serious?????

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28462-slingshot-advice/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28339-newbie-question/

Why do you keep making this a topic? Did you read the responses last time?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Both would be a excellent choice, I personally would pick the scout, but that is just because I like a chunkier grip.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Bunnyblaster???


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What kind of game is this supposed to be????


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

what thats NOT ME! i dont know who he is! dont blame anything on me please!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

im in pennsylvania not canada~!!!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

u made me half angry! omg,i like spazed out,lol,i hate getting hate! lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

BunnyBlaster said:


> u made me half angry! omg,i like spazed out,lol,i hate getting hate! lol


im tempted to make the other half angry. just curious if you'd turn green.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

hahahaha,im fine now,just worried,lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

endoftheworldprepper???????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This exact same question has been asked before, as has been pointed out. If you really want an answer, read the previous threads. Since this thread is non-productive, I am locking it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

